# diet - need to drop 4 stone in 4 months



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

i know its not a healthy time frame to lose 4 stone butt i know with a lot of hard work i can do it.

just need some tips.

1.are their any supplements out there that actually help weightloss and if so how do they work ?

2.I have 4 stone to lose but would like to get a toned look, so is swimming a good way to get slim and have a good body ?

3.i love steam rooms, do they have any weight loss benefits ?

4.any other helpfull tips ?

any body lost this amount of weight in the same time before ? how did you do it ?

would appreciate any help lads 

losing the weight to join the army


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

DNP


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

1. If you think you can do it naturally then go for it and put the hard work in. If you need some assitance, have a read about clen,t3,ephidrine and DNP.

2.Swimming dosent burn fat, its just good for your cardiovascular system so keeps you healthy and does not shed fat.

3.Unless youve got a treadmill or biycycle in your sauna then its pointless just being sat there and sweating,your not burning any fat.

4.Cardio 2 times a day. Upon waking on an empty stomach and in the evening after your last meal.

Kepp motivated,work hard and hopefully you will see results.

MOST IMPORTANTLY- DIET IS THE KEY TO YOUR SUCCESS


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i dropped 4 stone in just under 4 months by:

sticking to 2000 calories a day consisting of 200g protein, then whatever i wanted

and about 2 months in i started training to get fit for the army, so plenty cardio


----------



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

can i have more info on dnp please ?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

thats almost a pound loss every 2 days, if you achieve that, you are going to look like a wrinkly sack of skin with a load of bones thrown in it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That. is some ask mate. Good luck


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I lost 2.5 stone in 12 weeks , on a really strict diet.

Did cardio 1 hour every evening but for about 2 months of this i didnt do any

Also i went out and got smashed once, sometimes twice a week. And whenever i went home for the weekend i would eat rubbish



If you keep to a strict diet, dont drink, cardio every day aswell as weight training youll manage it easy


----------



## samdm94 (Dec 2, 2012)

fair play mate it looks like youve done well, did you have any supplements to help you ?


----------



## scottbourn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good effort man



Juice Junky said:


> I lost 2.5 stone in 12 weeks , on a really strict diet.
> 
> Did cardio 1 hour every evening but for about 2 months of this i didnt do any
> 
> ...


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Juice Junky said:


> I lost 2.5 stone in 12 weeks , on a really strict diet.
> 
> Did cardio 1 hour every evening but for about 2 months of this i didnt do any
> 
> ...


Impressive mate :thumbup1:


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

samdm94:3753706 said:


> fair play mate it looks like youve done well, did you have any supplements to help you ?


I was drinking green tea , and towards the end started taking home made ECA Before a work out , but that was all


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

You do not need DNP!

This is what I did from October 2011 - April 2012, with eating a restricted diet, no cardio and no weight lifting. In hindsight I would have added cardio and lifting weights for a better body composition and to rid the remaining stubborn fat + a higher lean body mass.

15 and a half stone to 11 and a half stone....

4 litres of water a day.... 4-8 cups of green tea per day, 2000-4000mg omega 3.... plenty fibre, 1800-2000calories (low carb)

you can do it mate


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

4 stone in 4 months sounds like a lot to me. I'd go and buy a sharp knife or a cheese grater and cut it off... Or just give myself a more realistic goal..


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

just about 4 stone difference between the 2 pics within a time frame under 4 months. easily possible without dnp


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Covallstar said:


> 4 stone in 4 months sounds like a lot to me. I'd go and buy a sharp knife or a cheese grater and cut it off... Or just give myself a more realistic goal..


I did it easy enough, with enough hard work, effort and determination anybody could..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LMAO with all the idiot answers saying DNP



samdm94 said:


> i know its not a healthy time frame to lose 4 stone butt i know with a lot of hard work i can do it.
> 
> just need some tips.
> 
> 1.are their any supplements out there that actually help weightloss and if so how do they work ?


yes OTC fat burners do work to a degree but they cannot do the job by themselves you will need to adjust both your diet and cardio regime to help, you have drugs like Clen and ECA but again the results are still dependant on diet etc...



samdm94 said:


> i2.I have 4 stone to lose but would like to get a toned look, so is swimming a good way to get slim and have a good body


a drop of 4 stone is a lot of weight it is possible but with severe calorie restriction in the time period you are talking about plus plenty of cardio, plus dropping 4 stone in 4 months would not leave you with a toned look as the body will need to adjust skin shrink etc.....a longer time period would be better to achieve the goal. swimming although a great exercise it will not raise the metabolism enough to achieve what you want (before anyone says that you dont see a fat swimmer they do this 24/7)



samdm94 said:


> i3.i love steam rooms, do they have any weight loss benefits ?


no not all they will drop weight by water loss but this will return as soon as you start drinking and have cooled down.



samdm94 said:


> i4.any other helpfull tips ?


Yes create a diet that gives you enough calories to feed your body and metabolism but will allow for weight loss then add cardio and weights sessions per week to again burn calories, dont lower calories by to much though as this will have the opposite effect.



samdm94 said:


> any body lost this amount of weight in the same time before ? how did you do it ?
> 
> would appreciate any help lads
> 
> losing the weight to join the army


i have taken a client down 4 st in this time period before for a show but the dedication and will power that had to be used is not something i feel everyone has......


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

im confused why the short time frame and very exact weight loss? i would go on the old premis of lots of high intensity cardio and heavy lifting then use the mirror as a guage of how well your doing , also just dont put any carbs in your mouth eat loads of protein and fats fiber and eca if you rly struggle. (you cant rush perfection)


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

It's definitely possible I did 3 stone 9 pounds in 4 months when I done my first and only comp never did cardio in the first month either however I did have to do about 2 hours a day towards the end to make up. Used clen , t5 and had carbs at less than 200 grams a day

I would listen to any advice from pscarb tho as he has competed many times and would be an expert at this type of thing


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

The army won't care about your weight as long as you pass your selection fitness tests. You will lose fat during basic training anyway.

A mate of mine was overweight by 2stone when he joined up and had been worried, but he did a 10min PFT and they were happy.

Don't worry about weight, just make sure you can run a mile and a half in under 10.5minutes.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

rsooty said:


> The army won't care about your weight as long as you pass your selection fitness tests. You will lose fat during basic training anyway.
> 
> A mate of mine was overweight by 2stone when he joined up and had been worried, but he did a 10min PFT and they were happy.
> 
> Don't worry about weight, just make sure you can run a mile and a half in under 10.5minutes.


Not strictly true, the army do a BMI type exercise during the medical, it's not a show stopper but given how competitive selection is becoming its another mark you don't want against your name.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty inspiring stuff lads. Hope to look like that! This is me three weeks ago at 13,7. Hope to be cut up nicely in a couple of month.


----------

